# Advice On A New Tank



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 3 RBP's in a 55 gallon and want to upgrade to a 75. Found this on craigslist. What do you guys think?

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/2340909698.html


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

uhhh homie i live in indianapolis aswell and if you dont hop on this I WILL


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

hahaha ok well ill take that as its a good deal! appreciate it. you know of any good LFS's in the bloomington area? thats where im at.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nahh man but down here in indianapolis wehave The reef shop and they have a fresh new batch of baby redbelly piranhas


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Nahh man but down here in indianapolis wehave The reef shop and they have a fresh new batch of baby redbelly piranhas


If i wanted to I could hop on craigslist indianapolis and have a 75gal in a week. Theres tanks everywhere in every state bud. I dont see how you havent picked yours up yet.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

well i do want another one, but it needs to be around 4-5", babies wont work.



Dolphinswin said:


> Nahh man but down here in indianapolis wehave The reef shop and they have a fresh new batch of baby redbelly piranhas


If i wanted to I could hop on craigslist indianapolis and have a 75gal in a week. Theres tanks everywhere in every state bud. I dont see how you havent picked yours up yet.
[/quote]

well i just started looking so thats why, just asking if this was a good deal and if that filter is sufficient.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Nahh man but down here in indianapolis wehave The reef shop and they have a fresh new batch of baby redbelly piranhas


If i wanted to I could hop on craigslist indianapolis and have a 75gal in a week. Theres tanks everywhere in every state bud. I dont see how you havent picked yours up yet.
[/quote]

well i just started looking so thats why, just asking if this was a good deal and if that filter is sufficient.
[/quote]
I was talking to piranha freak who keeps preaching up and down theres no tanks near him, You just started looking and already have a good one! Good luck with the buy.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Nahh man but down here in indianapolis wehave The reef shop and they have a fresh new batch of baby redbelly piranhas


If i wanted to I could hop on craigslist indianapolis and have a 75gal in a week. Theres tanks everywhere in every state bud. I dont see how you havent picked yours up yet.
[/quote]

well i just started looking so thats why, just asking if this was a good deal and if that filter is sufficient.
[/quote]
I was talking to piranha freak who keeps preaching up and down theres no tanks near him, You just started looking and already have a good one! Good luck with the buy.
[/quote]

ok thanks man. is that filter good enough for that size tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Itll do ya for now but you will need more filteration for pygos, and dolph i just dont ok


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

buy an eheim 2217


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Indiana represent! Where is this refshop in Indy?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

its in indianapolis north side by glendale area


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The XP3 will be sufficient forsure.


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

The Reef. 56th and Keystone near Broadripple. Great shop. Those guys know their stuff. Chris is a piranha keeping legend.

Now as far as this deal on craigs list goes..... I don't really consider it to be the most amazing deal of all time.

Using craigs list pricing I have put together the following:

Tank is worth about $60-100
Stand maybe another $50-75
Rena XP3 another $75
The lights are standard tank strip it appears, so $15-20
Gravel and Decor, all depends on if you like it: $0-15
Air pump $5

Total: $205-290

The tank prices I listed may be a bit high also. I purchased my 125 gal and crappy 2x4 stand for 75 total. I also have a 55 gal I picked up for 40.

Anyways good luck!

ordo


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jump on that man, it's a good deal and the filter should be enough for a while (or life). I have an xp4 on my 75 but I'm getting more then 3 and grabbed mine new...


----------

